# Pictures look too dark on PCs



## metroshane (Jun 16, 2003)

Let me ask you folks a question.  I've been doing all of my work on a new IMac with the LCD screen.  On that computer, the pics look amazing.  Nice fluid color and shadows, great contrast, etc.

However when I look at the pics from my work PC, they look about 70% as good as they do at home.

For example, in this contribution I posted in the other forum...

http://www.geocities.com/skislack/skphollywood.html

...the real pics are much better.  Take the second pic on the above link for another example.  On the Mac, the model's face is entirely visable.  Yes it has a heavy shadow, but you can still see the majority of detail and even make out the pupils of her eyes.  As I look at this pic on my PC, nothing on the left side of her nose if visable.

How are you seeing this pic?   Is there a color adjustment I need to do to my PC?

Thanks


----------



## dlc (Jun 16, 2003)

Adjust the color on your PC to look more like the original image or at least bring it to the standard of your Mac if possible.


----------



## Chase (Jun 16, 2003)

You've probably seen things like this before, but if not, it helps to get the brightness/contrast set up correctly.

http://www.vad1.com/photo/moncal.html


----------



## metroshane (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks for the link.

Drats, I've got my contrast and brightness wide open (monitor set to true color) and I still can't differentiate the last seven bars of...







Must be a cheap monitor.


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 16, 2003)

Do you have adobe gamma installed?  It's installed w/Photoshop and perhaps other Adobe products.  That will improve your monitors contrast a significant amount.  

This is one of the reasons Macintosh rules the digital media world.


----------



## metroshane (Jun 16, 2003)

No adobe on my work machine.  I was just wondering how the pics were showing up to others.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 16, 2003)

I'd assume that it's most likely a cheap monitor. Most companies aren't overly concerned with purchasing the best quality equipment as they are with saving money. 
I think the pictures look great. Nice work.
BTW. I have a NEC MultiSync 77F...a really nice monitor. Any idea what kind of monitor/display card you have in your work comp?


----------



## RBDuncan (Jun 17, 2003)

My experience--and I'm the usual Mac partisan--is that this is a common problem.

Because you have no control over what kind of equipment others will be viewing your images on, it's most important to calibrate the Mac.

Really, who cares about the PC?

LOL.

RBD


----------



## Chase (Jun 17, 2003)

Bashing PCs on his very first post...that's it, I'm going to have to ban you!   

Actually, I guess I can let it slide this time...welcome to the board!

Chase


----------



## photobug (Jun 17, 2003)

Haha! I sense a Mac revolt in the offing! 

PC's would be great if they could run OS X.  8)

Jim


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 19, 2003)

The only reason I didnt buy a mac was because I didnt have 5,000,000 dollars for a computer that i could get for 300 bucks. 


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

md


----------



## photobug (Jun 20, 2003)

Macintosh iBook: $1495
OS X: $129
The joy of owning a computer that has never crashed in a year of ownership: Free

Not being tied to Microsoft: Priceless!      


Where do _you_ want to tell Bill to go after your system crashes today?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 20, 2003)

People still use Macs? Isn't that kinda like shooting photos with a Polaroid?


----------



## photobug (Jun 20, 2003)

Yes, exactly! People _use_ Macs, we don't have to fight with them. Unlike PC users.   


**everybody keep in mind this is all in good fun, right?**


Jim
former PC slave, now liberated Mac user


----------



## Chase (Jun 20, 2003)

All in good fun? Hmm....

*trying to calm down my itchy mouse-clicking-user-banning finger*


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 20, 2003)

alright guys...truce? :?


----------



## photobug (Jun 20, 2003)

Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha!!!!!!!

Chase made a joke! Who'da thunk it?  :shock:    

And on that note we can let this thread die a overdue death.    8)  



Jim


----------



## ganimede77 (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey there,

I'm not sure if anyone picked up on it, but Mac video settings are by default brighter than that of PCs. If anyone is fortunate enough to have a PC and a Mac side by side, with the same build of Photoshop viewing the exact same photo on the same brand/model of display (same display settings) you'll notice this.

Also, a brand new LCD display may appear more brilliant than a well used CRT display.

I hope this helps.

Regard,
cHUCk in Melbourne :idea:  8)


----------



## e_ (Jul 1, 2003)

Ganimede is correct

The default monitor gamma for the Mac OS is 1.8, whereas the default for computers running Windows is 2.2

In photographic terms that is (approx) a 2-stop difference

Users with Adobe Photoshop can adjust their images in "Colour Settings" for their intended output (i will presume other image software has similar tools, but don't really know)

And, yes cHUCk, I am "fortunate enough" to have Macs & PCs running alongside - but won't enter *that* debate, lol!



e_


----------



## enigma (Jul 1, 2003)

now now guys.  We could go on all day on mac vs pc.

I have a power book g4 and have build 2 of my own pc's.

I can see that mac can be more user friendly, and you must admit they are great to look at.

As far as my pc goes.  I never have peoples with it.  If you keep the system clean and dont run ME... (lol) works for me.

I have photoshop7 on both, and it runs fine on both.

So, as for me I will just use what works for me.

PS if you want games dont even both with a mac.


----------



## ganimede77 (Jul 1, 2003)

True to you both.

Hmmm, I really don't care about Mac vs PC. There's a place for everything. I love BOTH platforms, they both have their strengths and I choose to focus on them!

Though, correct me if I'm wrong, I don't understand why there has to be two different versions of iPod for each platform! It's crazy! :x 

Regard,
cHUCk in Melbourne


----------

